# Snowmass/Highlands Jan 2007



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

That is some cheazy shit. I like all the helmet sunglasses steaze.

Gapers!  


PS- it might get better, I had to turn it off after a minute or two.


----------



## mattyb (Oct 31, 2003)

*nope*

it gets no better


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

cosurfgod said:


> That is some cheazy shit. I like all the helmet sunglasses steaze.
> Gapers!
> .


VELVETA


----------

